# best size boat to live aboard, 2 people and a dog



## Durp (May 18, 2015)

Hey guys,
My partner and I have decided we aren't done traveling so we are putting the homestead on hold to sail around for a year or so. We are seriously looking for boats, and are curious about size. We want something easy enough to sail single handed, yet big enough to comfortably house 2 people and our 60 lbs dog. I am looking in the 25 to 27 ft range. I would like a bigger one but the price seems to jump quickly. Im in the Seattle area, any good tips to find a boat? I don't want a pos that needs a lot of work. What should I expect to spend reasonably?
Thanks


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2015)

did you see @Rugged Monk 's thread? sounds right up your alley...

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/selling-my-34-sailboat.23738/

it's in seattle too.


----------



## Durp (May 18, 2015)

I contacted him, but I don't have a boat to get out there. I made him an offer, but haven't heard back. I would have to have enough money after the purchase to have it towed to shore and pulled out for me to work on it. I want to be able to look at the boat well before a purchase. Hopefully I will hear back from him, even if he feels my offer was a bit low, Id love to know what the best price he can do it for.


----------



## Rowan (May 18, 2015)

If the 34' sailboat doesn't work out I've been keeping my eye on the listings here --> http://goodoldboat.com/resources_for_sailors/fixer-upper_sailboats.php
Maybe you can find something that'll work for you.


----------



## Seeds21 (Nov 23, 2015)

dont settle for a 25-27ft boat 2 people full time liveaboard in that will be miserable minimum you want 32 feet. Just look around Ferro Cement boats go super cheap as a lot of them were built like shit and fall apart but if you find anything made by John Sampson those boats are built tuff and sail around the world.


----------



## Sirius07 (Nov 29, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> Hey guys,
> My partner and I have decided we aren't done traveling so we are putting the homestead on hold to sail around for a year or so. We are seriously looking for boats, and are curious about size. We want something easy enough to sail single handed, yet big enough to comfortably house 2 people and our 60 lbs dog. I am looking in the 25 to 27 ft range. I would like a bigger one but the price seems to jump quickly. Im in the Seattle area, any good tips to find a boat? I don't want a pos that needs a lot of work. What should I expect to spend reasonably?
> Thanks


I'm looking for a live aboard boat. If you can find one get a 30'er. It was recommended to me that if I were sailing the oceans to get A 30' and up. Lots of people sail these single handed. A 13 year old girl sailed around the world by her self on a 40' boat. She took to years to do it but yeah go better if you can. Just safer and more room


----------



## Lamont sanford (Apr 1, 2016)

I live in south Louisiana.I am a 100 ton crew boat captain in the gulf of Mexico .in my opinion you will get the best deal down here in south Louisiana .everyone here has a few boats and they go for relatively cheap


----------

